# General > Genealogy >  Peter Simpson, Flotta used to visit rellies in Stroma

## jackie

Hello
I was wondering if any of the older Stroma folk might remember my grandfather Peter Simpson who lived on the Isle of Flotta coming over to Stroma to visit family members.
None of his children were ever allowed to go with him because of the dreaded firth, but apparently family from Stroma used to go to Flotta and also visit.  Trying to link which family it was on the Isle of Stroma we are connected to. My grandfather was a expert Seaman, and was also part of the crew for the lifeboats. Many times he was the one that took the ship through the rough waters not the Skipper or Captain. Any one with any information on him or his visits it is greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much
Jackie Miller
Canada

----------

